# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Gareth's 135 Gallon Loach Tank



## GDominy (Jun 24, 2004)

This is my 135 Gallon Loach tank. Although I love the plants.. the loaches are my primary charges, and being the boistrous fish that they are, can make for an interesting challenge.


----------



## GDominy (Jun 24, 2004)

This is my 135 Gallon Loach tank. Although I love the plants.. the loaches are my primary charges, and being the boistrous fish that they are, can make for an interesting challenge.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

god damned that is a good tank! November kudos anyone?? the sand looks really good. 

envious.


----------



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

Very nice tank indeed.


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

I have to agree, very nice. But, hey... I half expected to see some pics of the Loaches







How about posting a few, maybe I can ID the ones I have


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

What kind of loaches do you have in your tank?


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

Well done! It's good that you don't have any red plants in your tank, it would look artificially. Nice plant selection.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

That's a lot of ferns! How long has it taken the tank to get to this point?


----------



## GDominy (Jun 24, 2004)

The tank was setup in March 2004 after I had it resealed. You see this tank unzipped on me in Novemeber and I had to completely scrap the previous layout. It was a brutral setback but I went a totally different aquascaping route then it was before. I am very pleased with how it is turning out so far.

Here are the tank spec's:

Fish:
Clown Loach - Botia macracantha (7)
Zebra Loach - Botia Striata (3)
Botia Rostrata (3)
Botia Histrionica (1)
Dojo Loach (2)
Kuhli Loach - Acanthophthalmus kuhlii (4)
Bala Sharks - Balantiocheilos melanopterus (2)
Platinum Gourami - Trichogaster trichopterus sumatranus (1)
Blue Gourami - Trichogaster trichopterus sumatranus (1)
Pearl Gourami - Trichogaster Leeri (1)
Brilliant Rasbora's - (18)
Greeneyed Rasbora's - (6)
Harlequin Rasbora's - (4)
Red Tail Black Shark - (1)
Siamese Algae Eaters - (3)
Zig Zag Eel - (1)

I'll slap some pics of the fish in this gallery soon.. "ll have to find some good ones


----------

